# New Bern, NC?



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

In the process of relocating to New Bern....anybody in the area?


----------



## suburbancycles (Oct 31, 2007)

I am not from new bern but live about an hour or so away, aI am told the riding is very nice, I will be doing a ms 150 in new bern in sept.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

dead flat. can be windy. lots of chip seal.


----------



## Bob B (Mar 11, 2007)

I rode the MS150 there last year. Mega-flat. Did it on a fixed-gear.
There seemed to be a good cycling community in the area.


----------

